# Safe to ride?



## sorrel Thoroughbreds (Dec 7, 2013)

It is very icy outside lately. I wanna go on a trail ride. I ride on a gravel road. Is it safe to ride on the trail? Its a straight trail. No inclines or anything. Does anyone know of any thing I should practice in the pasture like emergency dismount and stuff? Also could I get trail riding safety tips? For winter and summer? Thanks.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

If the footing is sketchy, I wouldn't risk it. If your horse spooks, slips or falls you are not only risking your horses soundness but your own. If it is decent footing but some snow... have fun. I love riding in winter but am very careful about footing. Nothing worse then being on a horse and hitting an ice patch. 

I actually lost my old mare that I had, had since she was a baby. I had her 24 years and she was trotting out of the indoor arena, hit a slippery patch of ice, fell and broke her hip. She had to be put to sleep as the bone pierced her bladder as well. Saddest day of my life, and something I will never forget. Stay on good footing.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Inga said:


> If the footing is sketchy, I wouldn't risk it. If your horse spooks, slips or falls you are not only risking your horses soundness but your own. If it is decent footing but some snow... have fun. I love riding in winter but am very careful about footing. Nothing worse then being on a horse and hitting an ice patch.
> 
> I actually lost my old mare that I had, had since she was a baby. I had her 24 years and she was trotting out of the indoor arena, hit a slippery patch of ice, fell and broke her hip. She had to be put to sleep as the bone pierced her bladder as well. Saddest day of my life, and something I will never forget. Stay on good footing.


Good reminder to us all Inga, and I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I've practiced the emerg dismount many times, and I can tell you, no matter how many times you practice it, it will never prepare you for when your horse slips on ice. You risk not only the safety of your horse, but you as well. Horses ain't the lightest creatures in the world, having them fall on top of you is no pleasure. 

If you're unsure of the footing, don't risk it. It's not worth the possibility.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree with the above posts, and above all, trust your horse. We don't get much snow/ice here, but we do get a lot of rain and the soggy ground/mud makes very bad footing.
When I'm riding and the footing gets too bad and our horses stop, I can see them thinking "Hey, PaintHorseMares old friend, you do realize that if we keep going, one of us is going to get seriously hurt, don't you?" At that point, I turn around and go back...


----------



## Sagebrush (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, here. I want to ride my new mare so bad, but it has just been so icy. We just had a fresh snowfall last night, and more is expected.

WHY DID I PICK THIS TIME OF YEAR TO SHOP FOR HORSES? >_<


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm from Southeast Texas so I'm not much help. Only thing I know is to have your farrier calk your horses shoes (presuming she is shod). Makes them like cleats. I dont have any experience with them, just throwing it out there cuz I know about it.


----------



## redrose1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I wouldn't ride at all if there's ice. I lived in a snowy icy place and horses go down. If you really want to ride, maybe find an arena or just wait it out. I still have friends that live where there's snow and ice and they are going stir crazy now because it's been a couple of months of no riding. 
Even if they don't go down, they can really pull or strain a muscle by trying to catch themselves when they slip.


----------

